# prolonged diarrhea (sorry!)



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz - Happy new year!!

I have been on fluoxetine for a couple of months now. Initially it seemed to give me a very upset stomach but that eased off. It reappeared again briefly then tailed off. However for the last 3 weeks now i would say, I have had almost constant diarrhea. Sorry TMI but a couple of times this week I have not quite made it to the toilet in time (nothing major but unpleasant all the same) and lost a bit of control. It can be quite explosive and very watery (again, sorry!!). Do you think this is still the fluoxetine or should i get checked? I feel fine not really had any tummy ache, just the odd mild pain to the right of my navel but literally fleeting. Am guessing this is the joys of fluoxetine but want to make sure it's normal to go on for so long!

Thanks in advance

Nicx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nic,

Sorry to hear of your current problems   Can't be much fun   As you say can be a side effect but it would usually resolve and I've never really heard of it go on for so long to this extent with this drug before (but then people tend not to want to tell you about this type of side effect to be honest or sometimes play it down)
I'd definitely go and get it checked out as it isn't regarded as normal for it to go on so long and if it is due to the fluoxetine then I'd suggest you discuss looking at alternative anti-depressants that will help you without such troublesome side effects.

Hope you get it all sorted out soon   Apart from this I hope life is good with you and the girls and things are getting a bit easier 
Love
Maz x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz

As ever thank you for the reply. Hmmm i did wonder if it should continue for this long. Will give it  couple of days due to the snow as will be a bit tricky getting to dr but then make an appt. 

I am really good at the moment thanks and the girls are gorgeous! How are you and your little one? Hope all is good. 

Thanks again

love 

Nic x


----------

